# Pro archer



## CHPro

From the NFAA side of things its really easy, just pay the $75 Pro dues and you're good to go. After that you can compete in the Pro division at all sanctioned NFAA tournaments.....namely your State, Sectional and National Indoor and Outdoor shoots.

>>-------->


----------



## promod1385

Basically you become a "pro" when you choose to pay the extra money to shoot in the pro class at tournaments. Very few people in the industry actually make a living just shooting full time.


----------



## bp1016

*pro?*

so this has nothing to do with how good you really are ? just pay the money and get a pro status? thats all i needed to know !!! thanks guys


----------



## CHPro

That is pretty much it . There are some general rules in the NFAA By-Laws pertaining to the professional code of conduct. Biggest being you are encouraged to not compete for awards against amateurs once you turn pro, general conduct things, etc. If you shoot any big 3D events run by ASA or IBO, I'm fairly certain you are required to compete in one of their pro divisions. Also, if you do decide to join you are supposed to get an existing pro to sign your membership form as a sponsor. Sponsor's job/responsibility is supposed to let new pros know what the basic rules are.

After that you shoot as a pro, pay the higher pro entry fees, etc.. You can drop out of the pro division at any time and return to amateur status as long as you did not earn more than $250 (or $300?) at any NFAA-sanctioned tournaments and notify the NFAA offices in writing of your decision.

That simple. The deterrent to many is the significantly higher entry fees and the fact you need to be shooting near perfect to get into the money at the major tournaments like Nationals, and even Sectionals and State level shoots in some areas . But you do usually get the better shooting times at indoor shoots (i.e. don't have to get up at the crack of dawn Sun a.m.'s if you don't make Championship flight) .

>>-------->

>>------->


----------



## promod1385

CHPro said:


> That is pretty much it . There are some general rules in the NFAA By-Laws pertaining to the professional code of conduct. Biggest being you are encouraged to not compete for awards against amateurs once you turn pro, general conduct things, etc. If you shoot any big 3D events run by ASA or IBO, I'm fairly certain you are required to compete in one of their pro divisions. Also, if you do decide to join you are supposed to get an existing pro to sign your membership form as a sponsor. Sponsor's job/responsibility is supposed to let new pros know what the basic rules are.
> 
> After that you shoot as a pro, pay the higher pro entry fees, etc.. You can drop out of the pro division at any time and return to amateur status as long as you did not earn more than $250 (or $300?) at any NFAA-sanctioned tournaments and notify the NFAA offices in writing of your decision.
> 
> That simple. The deterrent to many is the significantly higher entry fees and the fact you need to be shooting near perfect to get into the money at the major tournaments like Nationals, and even Sectionals and State level shoots in some areas . But you do usually get the better shooting times at indoor shoots (i.e. don't have to get up at the crack of dawn Sun a.m.'s if you don't make Championship flight) .
> 
> >>-------->
> 
> >>------->



Great post!


----------



## bp1016

*pro*

thanks to all that replied i am going to persue this farther


----------



## gobblengrunt

Pro also has tax benefits. Most of your money (over a certain amount) including winnings, contigency, and sponsorships will be looked at extra income by the government in most states and must be accounted for in your state and federal taxes. A pro status will give you the "right" to use your expenses (travel, equipment, food, gas, etc.) as tax deductions in some states.


----------



## The Swami

CHPro said:


> That is pretty much it . There are some general rules in the NFAA By-Laws pertaining to the professional code of conduct. Biggest being you are encouraged to not compete for awards against amateurs once you turn pro, general conduct things, etc. If you shoot any big 3D events run by ASA or IBO, I'm fairly certain you are required to compete in one of their pro divisions. Also, if you do decide to join you are supposed to get an existing pro to sign your membership form as a sponsor. Sponsor's job/responsibility is supposed to let new pros know what the basic rules are.
> 
> After that you shoot as a pro, pay the higher pro entry fees, etc.. You can drop out of the pro division at any time and return to amateur status as long as you did not earn more than $250 (or $300?) at any NFAA-sanctioned tournaments and notify the NFAA offices in writing of your decision.
> 
> That simple. The deterrent to many is the significantly higher entry fees and the fact you need to be shooting near perfect to get into the money at the major tournaments like Nationals, and even Sectionals and State level shoots in some areas . But you do usually get the better shooting times at indoor shoots (i.e. don't have to get up at the crack of dawn Sun a.m.'s if you don't make Championship flight) .
> 
> >>-------->
> 
> >>------->


Good post Jeff!

It is 300 dollars.

I went pro after only shooting a bow 2 years. Never regretted it and learned a lot. Still learning.


----------



## 60X

gobblengrunt said:


> Pro also has tax benefits. Most of your money (over a certain amount) including winnings, contigency, and sponsorships will be looked at extra income by the government in most states and must be accounted for in your state and federal taxes. A pro status will give you the "right" to use your expenses (travel, equipment, food, gas, etc.) as tax deductions in some states.


You can only write off as much as you take in.


----------



## River420Bottom

how do you get your name out to sponsors thats what i dont get?? do you just get picked up by sponsors or what? sorry for the hijack but i had to ask


----------



## scmelik

Hoyt1021 said:


> how do you get your name out to sponsors thats what i dont get?? do you just get picked up by sponsors or what? sorry for the hijack but i had to ask


by letting your actions speak for you. If you are consistantly finishing at the top of the pack week in and week out all season long. People will take notice.


----------



## The Swami

Hoyt1021 said:


> how do you get your name out to sponsors thats what i dont get?? do you just get picked up by sponsors or what? sorry for the hijack but i had to ask


You don't need sponsors to be a pro.


----------



## bp1016

*???*

do explain swami ?


----------



## The Swami

Not sure what you want me to explain.

There is no requirement to be a sponsored shooter if you want to join the NFAA pro class.

I shoot pro and have just a string sponsor.

No pro shooting out there has to be sponsored.

If you want to be a sponsored shooter, then send in your resumes to manufacturers and show how you could be a benefit to them.

If you want to be a pro, turn pro.

If you want to be a sponsored shooter, show why they would want you to promote them.

If you want to be both, then do both.


----------



## bp1016

*pro*

so basicly what you set your self out to do and do it to the best of your ability great answer i'll start by more top 5 finishes more practices and of course sending resumes


----------



## River420Bottom

sounds easier than i thought, just have to get to more and bigger shoots i guess. thanks!


----------



## bp1016

*pro*

hey hoyt1021 just got your request if there are any big shoots between MO and PA i'd shoot with ya:thumbs_up


----------



## Tan-Tan

Isn't it sad though, that pro status comes with money on the table? I'm just curious, isn't there a whole ethical thing that goes with it? I'm a recurve archer from SA and this pro status thing eludes me.


----------



## TylerTexas

Tan-Tan said:


> Isn't it sad though, that pro status comes with money on the table? I'm just curious, isn't there a whole ethical thing that goes with it? I'm a recurve archer from SA and this pro status thing eludes me.


Ethical? What possible ethical dilemma could be associated with being a pro?

Being a pro proves one thing: at one point in your life you had seventy-five dollars.


----------



## Bjank

Hoyt1021 said:


> how do you get your name out to sponsors thats what i dont get?? do you just get picked up by sponsors or what? sorry for the hijack but i had to ask


Be careful of what you ask for some come with strings attached; I’m not going to mention the bow company that was my sponsor several years ago, but it was better for me to buy my own equipment. I just couldn’t maintain the B.S. that came with it; I got so tired of working all the events they scheduled for me, I’d rather be on my own.


----------



## TheW900Man

Bjank said:


> Be careful of what you ask for some come with strings attached; I’m not going to mention the bow company that was my sponsor several years ago, but it was better for me to buy my own equipment. I just couldn’t maintain the B.S. that came with it; I got so tired of working all the events they scheduled for me, I’d rather be on my own.


 Nothing is "free"....but a lot of people hear that 4 letter word and think..."now that's a deal there, free equipment!! Nah...it isn't free now is it?


----------



## Stubby'smom

Wow, old thread. Still true though. I wonder if the op is still around and if he turned pro or not? If so I'd be curious to know his experiences. 

Your right, nothing is free but the things I do for my sponsors are things I enjoy doing.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

I used to think shooting pro class was something really special. Then I signed up. Now I realize it it's current state as far as the NFAA is concerned pro division is just that, a division. It's really no different than bowhunter or bare bow in their eyes. Chuck and some others are working really hard at changing that though.

Becoming a pro member is easy, you pay your dues and a higher fee to compete. That's really all that's necessary. You don't need to be sponsored by a bow company and just becasue you shoot pro class doesn't mean you get showered with offers either. LOL.

There are lots of individual reasons for joining pro class. For some it's the later line times, others it's the idea or ability to tell people that don't know any better that you're a professional archer. For me it was because I knew I could compete with the best shooters and pro class is where they are.

I think if someone is shooting well enough to make the move and can afford it, they should. Move on so some else can move up in the ameture ranks. Let someone else be the big fish in the pond for a while. If you want to shoot like the best you really do need to shoot with the best in my opinion.


----------



## Brad HT

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I used to think shooting pro class was something really special. Then I signed up. Now I realize it it's current state as far as the NFAA is concerned pro division is just that, a division. It's really no different than bowhunter or bare bow in their eyes. Chuck and some others are working really hard at changing that though.
> 
> Becoming a pro member is easy, you pay your dues and a higher fee to compete. That's really all that's necessary. You don't need to be sponsored by a bow company and just becasue you shoot pro class doesn't mean you get showered with offers either. LOL.
> 
> There are lots of individual reasons for joining pro class. For some it's the later line times, others it's the idea or ability to tell people that don't know any better that you're a professional archer. For me it was because I knew I could compete with the best shooters and pro class is where they are.
> 
> I think if someone is shooting well enough to make the move and can afford it, they should. Move on so some else can move up in the ameture ranks. Let someone else be the big fish in the pond for a while. If you want to shoot like the best you really do need to shoot with the best in my opinion.


Honestly, that's why I'm doing it... I WANT to get beat like I stole something.... I feel like its the only way I can eventually learn to shoot at that level. Hopefully one of these days I will have a lucky or good day and win something. I know if I put the work into it, even better results will eventually come.

B~


----------



## ZEF

60X said:


> You can only write off as much as you take in.


Many other types of professionals and business operate at a loss year after year.Why are archers excluded ?


----------



## Dave72dave

Now c-mon... don't they still give ya a patch? *I mean where's the patch?* For $75. bucks they use ta make sure 
ya got a patch ta wear on yer shoulder. Ya mean there ain't no patch no more? Dang it all... 
How in the heck is anyone on ta know yer a Professional Archer when your walking around in the market or elsewhere 
*unless you have that PRO's patch on your shoulder.* What has this world come to when you've paid $75. and you don't get that .25 cent patch. :mg:*BUMMER!*


----------



## Krealitygroup

Hello. I've only been shooting a year, but in my hood.. (pun) there isn't any competitive archery events. I'd love to shoot around ppl who could out shoot me. I want to grow. Watching YouTube and shooting in the backyard 20 hours a week only goes so far.


----------



## deadx

Krealitygroup said:


> Hello. I've only been shooting a year, but in my hood.. (pun) there isn't any competitive archery events. I'd love to shoot around ppl who could out shoot me. I want to grow. Watching YouTube and shooting in the backyard 20 hours a week only goes so far.


Start going to tournaments and shooting in Pro Ams with some of the Pros. Perhaps your local archery range has a Pro who regularly shoots there. Check it out.


----------



## blueglide1

Dave72dave said:


> Now c-mon... don't they still give ya a patch? *I mean where's the patch?* For $75. bucks they use ta make sure
> ya got a patch ta wear on yer shoulder. Ya mean there ain't no patch no more? Dang it all...
> How in the heck is anyone on ta know yer a Professional Archer when your walking around in the market or elsewhere
> *unless you have that PRO's patch on your shoulder.* What has this world come to when you've paid $75. and you don't get that .25 cent patch. :mg:*BUMMER!*


Actually there is a patch,if you want mine Ill send it to you for 50.00,thats far less than what I had to shell out for it.
Don Ward


----------



## hunting417

TylerTexas said:


> Ethical? What possible ethical dilemma could be associated with being a pro?
> 
> Being a pro proves one thing: at one point in your life you had seventy-five dollars.


LOL very well said , look at any sport , if your that good, they will find you, "if not" buying your way in is just wasting your 75.00 GET READY TO TRAVEL TO ALL THE RIGHT PLACES , if you consisantly win , you won't have to look for anyone, go for it


----------



## rossing6

You know, the advice given to me by several local pros was when I placed in the top ten for every shoot for a year, then I was shooting at a level to think about going pro. I've always wanted to shoot up and see if I could compete at that level...I did in 2012 and blew out my shoulder right after that, almost didn't finish Redding and wound up getting surgery and back at amateur class once I could shoot again, but I'm working my way back up. It's still my dream. If it is yours too, go for it, but please conduct yourself with a higher level of sportsmanship and personal conduct than what is accepted for amateur class shooting, simply to help set the bar higher for all...we need honest shooters with integrity who will help grow this sport. Good luck to you. Ryan


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors

I want to shoot in the pro class at a few events this year and go at it full on next year. Could some some one please do me the big favor of me using them for a reference so I can sign up.It would be greatly appreciated. THX.pm me or email at [email protected] .


----------

